# New puppy seems really shy/depressed



## vewyphishy (Dec 20, 2007)

My wife and I just picked up our newest family member from the local SPCA humane society on Monday. His name is Woodstock (Woody for short) and he's a 4.5 mo/old collie/chow mix. Since he's been home, he eats and drinks pretty regularly. He's already learned to eliminate outside.

However, there are a few quirks to him. He's not very energetic or excitable. He just seems very blah towards everything. When new people come over, he doesnt go to the door. At the most, he'll just lift his head and see what the noise is but then just go right back to laying down. For most of the day, he just lounges in his crate with his toys, lay under the dining table, or by my feet under my desk (he's there right now). The only time he gets excited is when my brother brings his 3 month old lab retriever puppy over. Then the two of them go crazy.

When he's in the backyard to eliminate, he doesnt really explore much even though the surroundings are new. He just finds a spot and does his business. He might chew on a leaf or a blade of grass. Then he slowly strolls back into the house. I've even tried to play with him in the backyard after he eliminates but he just ignores me. We tried to take him for a walk but he wouldn't even walk out the front door. He just plopped down on the floor. 

When we went to the vet, I had to carry him to the car. Then when we got to the vet's office, I had to carry him out of the car. And it's not like he's fighting against me to stay, which is what I would expect. Instead, he just waits for you to move him. When he's being carried, he doesnt struggle to get away, he just lets you carry him wherever you want to take him.

I tried to slowly coax him out of his shell, so to speak. I bring treats everywhere and try to entice him. Again, he doesnt care if he gets the treat or not. Hard to motivate him when he doesnt care for any of the motivational tactics.

I'm no psychologist, but my only real guess is that since he spent the first 4 months or so of his life at the humane society and most if it with his siblings, this may just be him being sad and missing them. If this is indeed a viable explanation, then how long does it usually take a pound dog to adapt to his new environment?

Or perhaps I'm jumping the gun. I know it's only been about 4 or 5 days. I just dont see that "spark" in him and it concerns me.

Any advice or recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

You've only had him for a few days, I'd give him awhile to calm down and get comfortable. It may take awhile, don't force him to do anything, let him explore things at his own rate.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

You just described some peoples dream dog. LOL I assume your vet gave him a good overall check. He is healthy? If so, give him a little more time. Some dogs are just quieter then others. I actually had a puppy like that years ago. He was very easy going and I was at the vet frequently thinking something was "wrong" nothing was he was just a quieter dog. Much appreciated earlier. It is quite possible that he just needs more time to bond with you and become comfortable in his new environment. What was his personality like when you visited him at the SPCA? Good for you for rescuing by the way.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I had a pup like him several years ago too...He was just calm from the get go. Incidentally he was also one of the easiest to train; I never had to potty train him...he was a natural. He was super easy to train in obedience and was one of the best therapy dogs I had, because he wasn't one to just run up and scare people, or jump up on anyone. He did have energy, but it was just not as 'large' as some dogs...Lol!

I would say let him adjust and see what happens; it could be that he is missing the littermates he grew up with.


----------



## vewyphishy (Dec 20, 2007)

The vet said he's a healthy pup so I'm not worried there. I just want to cheer him up. It saddens me to see him so... docile. 

Something also tells me I'm going to eat those words. Come a few weeks from now, he may be bouncing off the walls.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

I'd agree with most of previous posters. Some dogs are just more laid back than others. But also you've only had him for a few days. A new house is extremely stressful on a dog and I've heard some people (my dog trainer for one) estimate that it can take up to a year for a shelter dog to fully adjust to it's new home and let it's personality develop. Does it always take a year? Heck no. But I've had Max for about 2.5 months and his personality is still developing. So give him time and most of all, let him come to you. I've found that forcing interaction on a dog kind of does the opposite of what you want it to. For example when I would try to pick Max up and put him in my lap, he was fairly unresponsive or would jump down after a while, but if I just sit on the floor and let him come to me: the first day he put his front paws on my leg, next day laid his head down two, third time he was kind of perching on my lap--by now he jumps into my lap on his own, licks my face and wiggles around like crazy. But he definately wasn't always like this and needed time to himself to adjust at first. Just give him lots of treats, love and space and I'm sure you'll have a happy, loving companion. Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## hattrickinc (Nov 23, 2007)

Like Inga said, 
I wish my dog was like that!!!! 

give it time.. you.. just have to find the right thing.. keep trying.. take him to the petsmart and let him play with all the toys.. keep trying, you'll find something


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

It took quite a while for our rescue dog to settle in. We have had him 11 months now and he is still getting more comfortable every day. He has just started cuddling with us which we never thought he'd do. Boy, when he puts his head on any one of us we don't want to get up for anything. It makes us feel like the most special thing on the planet. If he had been all over us at the beginning, I don't know if it would feel the same. It is so worth waiting for but you can't make it happen.
He has always been great and super playful with other dogs. He knew how to communicate with dogs, humans he had to learn to trust and understand. He is so cute when he watches our faces just trying to figure out what it is that we are up to.


----------

